# Solved: basement moisture problems



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a moist basement and lately iv been filling it up with electronics like computers and such ,im just looking for a simple cheap way to make it dryer.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Don't know how much is cheap,but something like this?
http://www.radonseal.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=319590&Category_Code=1


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Get a dehumidifier: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...googles29881&gclid=CNantryWzpsCFRMUagodM0qyJg

My basement had two of them when I lived in Indiana.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Or, if you have a Costco nearby and have an account or know someone with an account, get one even cheaper that has higher capacity. 

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11466925&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&lang=en-US&s=1

I just ordered this one to replace one that's dying on me.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Whats that stuff that i see people use in buckets?

Looks kind of like salt a rocky powdery substance for absorbing moisture but i cant remember the name.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

guy2 said:


> Whats that stuff that i see people use in buckets?
> 
> Looks kind of like salt a rocky powdery substance for absorbing moisture but i cant remember the name.


Forget it! You'd need the basement full of desiccant to make a dent in the moisture. Then, in case you forgot, you have to bake the stuff to drive the moisture out so it can be reused!

That's not going to solve this kind of issue.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The stuff you spray or paint on the walls expands into
the concrete to seal it tight.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

....and where sealing the walls against moisture seepage may take care of part of the problem the main moisture is not generated by what's behind the walls 'cept for the fact that it'll be cold behind there. The outside climate in combination with the nature of (any) basements causes the damp and you breathing all over the place (well there really is no alternative option) while you're there will add to it as will heating. Only way to take care of condensation moisture is applying humidifiers as mentioned before.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

A dehumidifier is the way to go.

What you could use on the wall with the computers etc - is silver foil 
backed plasterboard.
On the one wall - attach wooden battens - 2.5 inches wide and 
2 inches thick.
And then nail the plasterboard to the battens, making sure that where the
plasterboard meets - there is a batten to nail them to.
Also making sure that the silver foil is facing the outside wall.

That will help keep any moisture away from that wall.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

AFAIK, the dehumidifier is the only practical way to reduce the moisture in a basement. Other measures will help reduce some sources of moisture buildup, but as mentioned, they don't actually solve the primary issue.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't know these things cost so much ,i will probably use one of my old air conditioner's because of all the water i see dripping off the back of them things.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the air conditioner will quickly consume any savings in the lack of efficiency, remember that dehumidification is a secondary effect with those.


----------

